# Help - Welche Auflösung



## The Doctor (31. August 2003)

hallo gemeinde,

ich gehe am mittwoch in den urlaub und frage mich nun mit welcher auflösung ich fotografieren soll?

ich fotgrafiere mit eine casio QV R4 Digig Cam.

ich stelle di9r frage weil ich nur eine 128mb mmc karte zur verfügung habe und ich mir nicht sicher bin ob mir diese kapazität ausreicht.

soll ich nun mit der auflösung 1280 x 960 fotgrafieren oder

mit      1600 x 1200 

dann stellt sich mir noch die frage ob ich fein oder normal fotografieren soll

wenn ich mit 1280 x 960 und der auflösung fein fotogrtafiere kann ich 166 bilder machen mit dem modus normal 255

bei 1600 x 1200 kann ich mit fein 107 und mit normal 160 fotos machen.

was würdet ihr mir empfehelen - wäre dankbar für jede hilfe

Gruss

DOC


----------



## Mark (31. August 2003)

Hi!

Wie immer: die Frage ist, was Du danach mit den Daten vorhast!
Doch: Je Größer, desto besser, kleiner machen geht immer  

Da es aber mittlerweile selbst in jedem Kuhdorf mindestens ein Internetcafe gibt, würd' die Möglichkeit die Daten auf einen Server oder per eMail an Dich zu schicken in betracht ziehen...

Schönen Urlaub!


----------



## The Doctor (31. August 2003)

danke mal für die antwort!

ich möchte die bilder eigentlich nur in der grösse 10 x 15 entwickeln lassen mehr nicht, ich denke das da die auflösung 1280 x 960 völlig ausreicht.

und wegen dem i-net cafe, da bin ich mir in tunesien nicht ganz so sicher ;-) ausserdem hab ichs net so mit windows auf arabisch *lol*

mal sehen, ich glaub ich fang mal mit der 1600 x 1200 er auflösung an und wenn ich merke das es knapp wird kann ich ja immer noch eine stufe runtergehen!

gruss

DOC


----------



## Mark (31. August 2003)

Hi!

Bzgl. erst 1600 x 1200, dann evtl. 1280 x 960:
Sehe gerade, das die Kamera "Neuformatieren des Bildes" anbietet. Somit könntest Du sogar nachträglich aus den 1600er 1280er erstellen um wieder Platz zu schaffen; die Neuformatierung benötigt aber Platz, also nicht warten, bis der Speicher voll ist


----------



## Vitalis (31. August 2003)

Für optimale Qualität bei 10x15-Fotos braucht man eigentlich 1600x1200 Pixel.  Mit 1280x960 muß man schon Abstriche machen. Ob man die aber bei normalem Betrachtungsabstand sieht, weiß ich nicht...


----------



## The Doctor (31. August 2003)

@ pinky_m

stimmt daran hatte ich gar nicht mehr gedacht also an die neuformation - werd ich dann mall mit 1600 x 1200 beginnen.


aber was denkt ihr wegen der einstellung

habe fein - normal - economy zur auswahl, das economy wegfällt ist klar,

also heisst es zwischen normal und fein zu entscheiden.

aber ich teste das mal kurz mal sehen ob es einen großen unterschied macht - melde mich dann wieder

gruss

DOC


----------



## Vitalis (31. August 2003)

Ja, einfach mal testen ob da ein großer Unterschied ist. Das ist ja bei jeder Kamera anders, da können wir Dir nichts sagen...  Wenn bei normal die Artefakte nicht zu sehr sichtbar werden, kannst Du das ja nehmen. Schau Dir die Fotos bei 100% am PC an.


----------



## The Doctor (31. August 2003)

also ich sehe zwischen fein und normal keinen unterschied bei 100 % nur wenn ich maximal zoome gibt es einen kleinen unterscheid - werde dann wohl mit normal fotgrafieren.

danke für eure hilfe

gruss

DOC


----------



## Beppone (2. September 2003)

Hi,

auch ich halte die Auflösung "1600 x 1200" für Minimum, und da ist auch keine Reserve für einen Ausschnitt mehr drin.

Die Einstellung fein / normal  / economy steht für die Kompression - die Unterschiede sind lange nicht so gravierend sichtbar wie bei niedrigerer Auflösung.

Von daher wirst Du evtl. schnell an Kapazitätsgrenzen kommen, bei  einem Standard-2-Wochen-Urlaub macht das eben nur 11 Bilder pro Tag.....

...von daher mein (vielleicht später) Tip: geh am Mittwoch morgen zu irgendeinem PC-Höker und kauf' Dir noch eine 128-er Karte, die dürfte nicht mehr als 30-40 Euronen kosten. Dein Frust über nicht geschossene Fotos könnte größer sein als über die erste Belastung der Urlaubskasse?

Viel Spaß die Tage,

neidvolle Grüße

Bep


----------



## Vitalis (2. September 2003)

Ich persönlich halte 1600 hier auf für das Minimum, trotzdem muß 1280 nicht schlecht aussehen, wenn man sich die Fotos nicht grad vor die Nasenspitze hält.

Wenn es geht, auf jeden Fall 1600 vorziehen.


----------

